# [RANT] Why do companies use other peoples images without permission?



## zadidoll (Jan 4, 2013)

It seems to a lot of that lately. A few weeks ago I recall several nail bloggers images being used without their permission from a different company (off hand can't recall which bloggers and what company used their images without permission) then most recently RoseShock's images were being used by a company in Arizona to promote their products.

Tonight Shany Cosmetics posted on their Facebook wall a picture of Ana Roza and posted how to achieve the look using one of their 120 palettes. I was some what shocked to see Ana's photo there, a few weeks before Wet 'n' Wild used another of her images on their own wall. Just because she's a Brazilian blogger doesn't mean she doesn't have US followers or that her images should be used to promote another company's products. I posted on Shany Cosmetics wall in reply that the image was Ana's and posted the link to the blog entry but within hours my reply was deleted and I was banned from their wall! I've since emailed the CEO of the company about it but wanted to rant about it here as well because I think any company that uses another bloggers image to promote their own products is being deceptive.






Here is the link to Ana's blog entry: http://www.anaroza.com/2011/04/look-colorido.html

Ana used a 120 palette from a company in Brazil that looks to have gone out of business.

What do you think?

Edit: I emailed the CEO who is out of the country until the 5th but I also messaged their Facebook manager and received an apology and was unbanned. I was told that my post was mistaken as spam and next time to message them. I was also told the image came from Pinterest and was asked if I knew if Ana used Shany's palette. Ana hasn't updated her blog in ages however the palette she used was from a now defunct Brazilian company. The look, as I had originally mentioned on my own wall, can be duplicated but not with the palette they were promoting in that wall entry.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jan 4, 2013)

OMG... I'm shocked! All bloggers should start incorporating a watermark on their photos, but the downfall is obviously anything can be photoshopped. So many companies these days have ZERO integrity... Shame on them


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jan 4, 2013)

I was really shocked to hear about that Arizona company using Rose Shock's images, she has such a distinctive look I'm surprised no one found out about it sooner!


----------



## CheriseCheeks (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow, its one thing to use their photo without permission or giving credit but it's not even their palette! We should report the photo or something.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 4, 2013)

I've talked to the Shany Cosmetics FB wall manager and found out that the image came from Pinterest and she even provided me the link. I snooped and found out that someone else originally stole Ana's work in 2011.

The Pinterest link went to http://www.luuux.com/health-beauty/mermaid-eyeshadow-look which that person gave credit to http://www.polyvore.com/mermaid_look/set?id=38534123&amp;lid=784008 and it's at Polyvore that someone using the screen name mimiiemouse claims to have made the look.


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 5, 2013)

To be perfectly honest I have seen her photographs and many, many other bloggers on not only Pinterest but Tumblr, Flickr and many other image sharing sites. It is unfortunate that the people who dedicate all of this time and effort in beauty and blogging don't get credit most of the time. While a lot of people post these innocently out of admiration on place like Pinterest, in the business world they know better. It is the business' job to create their own looks and promotional images.


----------



## wadedl (Jan 5, 2013)

Companies really need to give credit. It happens so much more with the internet but it even happens in print. One of my husband's pictures was published in a magazine. The picture was 1/2 a page and he was not credited. When he contacted the magazine they told him they would never publish him again. He wasn't rude, just asked if they could do something to credit him. I can't remember what magazine it was but it could have been a big opportunity since the distribution went beyond just San Diego, I believe it also covered Scottsdale and another city.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 5, 2013)

In your husband's case did her pursue the matter for some type of compensation after they decided to be jerks?


----------



## rubyredmua (Jan 5, 2013)

That is absolutely horrible! It also reminds me of this picture





I've seen sugar pill and this particular company use it many times. I'm not sure if it's photostock for by a true artist. 

Edit: Removed link, added photo


----------



## wadedl (Jan 5, 2013)

He did not pursue it at the time. He has mainly done photography for fun. It was bugging me so much I could not remember what magazine. It was 944 and I found the pic on facebook.


----------



## americanclassic (Jan 6, 2013)

I see stuff like this alll the time--thanks to Pinterest/Weheartit/Tumblr/etc, images often go uncredited. I've seen her eyes all over Pinterest, but never knew who the original artist was because the pics usually weren't linked to her blog. I guess the mentality is--ehh, it's on the web, might as well use it. This happens to photographs in general--you always hear of lawsuits from random photographers because their copyrighted images were used as stock for some random company. There's more of a grey area when it comes to news publications, but they're usually guilty of that too now (e.g., CNN laid off a bunch of their photojournalists).

As much as I like Gossmakeupartist, he's really guilty of using random images as thumbnails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I've only seen him credit like, one image out of the hundreds he's used.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 6, 2013)

I know I'm guilty of using other people's photos and not crediting them, I can't say I NEVER have because that would be a lie. I just wonder what in the world the employees of these companies are thinking. I really wish I could remember the nail company that most recently used a bunch of nail bloggers images and edited out the watermarks from their images to use in their ads. I know a couple of the nail bloggers in question whose work was used without permission. Then there is the case of China Glaze using - albeit it was the artist they hired that stole the work - of another person. (I'm pretty sure there's a thread in the nail section about that.)


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I see stuff like this alll the time--thanks to Pinterest/Weheartit/Tumblr/etc, images often go uncredited.


 As someone who uses the photo sharing sites I try to find the source when I can but that isn't always possible because sometimes people save and upload them without a link. There is a big difference between someone unknowingly posting a picture on Pinterest than a company using it for a promotional image. The difference is the money that company is making and the average Pinterest user isn't. I do agree that image theft is rampant but it is the ethical responsibility of these companies to get permission, give credit and/or pay the artist. It is up to us to hold these companies accountable by notifying the artists when we see their work stolen.


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Then there is the case of China Glaze using - albeit it was the artist they hired that stole the work - of another person. (I'm pretty sure there's a thread in the nail section about that.)


 Right here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131301/china-glaze-cirque-du-soleil-worlds-away-collection-2012#post_1981149


----------



## Mss T (Jan 10, 2013)

Its really a shame that this is happening. The core of it is that companies, especially small, are all for free advertisement. They are trying to increase sales, so integrity is thrown out the door. Why spent money paying models, makeup artists, and photographers, when they can be scum and steal from another. Problem with that is they can possibly be sued and lose their company. Unfortunately, we live in a world of shortcuts, liars, and people unwilling to work hard to gain wealth.


----------



## Airi Magdalene (Jan 10, 2013)

This happened to me twice, with two different looks, by two different companies, both in early 2011.  I think it's important for makeup artists and makeup bloggers to google image search their own most popular images to see where they're popping up and what's being done with them. It sucks that we have to police everyone like that, but we do. I've been called a "shameless self promoter" for putting my makeup facebook URL on all of my images and including my URL wherever I post, but I'm too scared NOT too. I want people to know where my stuff actually links back to so it doesn't get taken anymore.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Airi Magdalene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This happened to me twice, with two different looks, by two different companies, both in early 2011.  I think it's important for makeup artists and makeup bloggers to google image search their own most popular images to see where they're popping up and what's being done with them. It sucks that we have to police everyone like that, but we do. I've been called a "shameless self promoter" for putting my makeup facebook URL on all of my images and including my URL wherever I post, but I'm too scared NOT too. I want people to know where my stuff actually links back to so it doesn't get taken anymore.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Better to be a "shameless self promoter" than a ripped off artist.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 10, 2013)

I don't think my images will ever be stolen cuz I don't make anything that looks "too cool" to be taken...but either way this is making me kinda want to put a watermark on my pics


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 10, 2013)

I do add watermarks and I don't. I should be more consistent. I'm the same way Gabi, I think no one will take or use my pics but a nail blogger friend of mine sent me two urls to blog entries of people using one of my pics (I did give them consent after I found out). So it's a good idea to add a watermark even if it's just your blog's url just in case.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 10, 2013)

Yup I might start doing that as of now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 10, 2013)

It's also a good idea to write legal disclaimers/ToU policies to protect yourself beforehand. A lot of sites already have that in place (including CC usage policies which do allow for credited sharing). I know one of the first things my best friend and I did when we set up our blog -- before we even wrote our profiles -- was to write the legal disclaimers. That way, if you have them in place, like no commercial usage allowed and we will take legal action if you do, you can protect yourself legally if things like that do happen to you.

I don't know if the poor Brazilian blogger had a ToU in place or if companies just want to disclaim language barrier as an excuse, but I think if you have things like that set up, you're a lot less likely to have these things happen -- or, you can sue if it does  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 10, 2013)

Nah, she doesn't have any ToU


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 10, 2013)

I don't think Ana does have a ToU in place but having one is a good idea.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 10, 2013)

I can sorta read her site and she doesn't have any ToU at all, but then again it doesn't seem like she updates her blog...she has like 10 posts or something, I know it's still unfair for her to get her images stolen and what not, but it will probably keep on happening cuz that blog seems pretty abandoned :S


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 10, 2013)

She use to have lots more but ended up removing a whole slew of posts and left those up. Why? No clue. But she also locked her Twitter account and stopped posting on her Facebook or her posts are now hidden to the public (since it was her personal FB wall in the first place and not a fan page). My guess is that she got fed up with her stuff being stolen because that particular look above was done in 2011 and shortly after that girl at Polyvore claimed she did it and from there it went around the 'net. Within a few weeks or so from that look stolen the majority of posts were gone and she stopped blogging. Anything could have happened really but my guess she just got fed up with thieves.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> He did not pursue it at the time. He has mainly done photography for fun. It was bugging me so much I could not remember what magazine. It was 944 and I found the pic on facebook.


 Even then, hobby photography cannot be abused for commercial purposes like that. It's terrible that that company told him that when he called them -- i personally would've pursued legal action.

Even photosharing sites like Flickr allow you implement broad sharing disclaimers -- all of my work has been set to no deravatives, noncommericial, and attribution (which is also what I use for my blog). I mean, I've been a webdesign for 10++ years, at this point, if people steal coding from me or use my graphics without credit, it doesn't bother me as much it should. It does grate my nerves when things I did for fun and free are used to make money by some other jerks though, because it's happened to so many of my friends. That's why I get so  upset about it. :


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> She use to have lots more but ended up removing a whole slew of posts and left those up. Why? No clue. But she also locked her Twitter account and stopped posting on her Facebook or her posts are now hidden to the public (since it was her personal FB wall in the first place and not a fan page). My guess is that she got fed up with her stuff being stolen because that particular look above was done in 2011 and shortly after that girl at Polyvore claimed she did it and from there it went around the 'net. Within a few weeks or so from that look stolen the majority of posts were gone and she stopped blogging. Anything could have happened really but my guess she just got fed up with thieves.


 ohhh that makes sense...I was wondering how did she get such a huge fan base 2k+ followers with 9 posts only XD


----------



## smashinbeauty (Jan 11, 2013)

When it comes to stuff like this there is NO MISTAKES... 

Any company that steals images from bloggers and asks for no permission or gives no credits, I never want to be associated with them and I truly to write a long e-mail complaining. 

I personally believe that no serious company would be have in this matter, any "cosmetics brand" that does this is NOT a serious company!


----------



## smashinbeauty (Jan 11, 2013)

I personally have already sued "companies" that have in 2011 stolen my images for copyright claims and won. 

That is why I now always use watermarks and plan to make bigger water makers


----------



## OiiO (Jan 11, 2013)

I have a pretty good Disclosure &amp; ToU on Glamorable, you guys are free to copy it to your blogs if you want. I copied it and slightly modified it from elsewhere but I believe my version is better than the original  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a pretty good Disclosure &amp; ToU on Glamorable, you guys are free to copy it to your blogs if you want. I copied it and slightly modified it from elsewhere but I believe my version is better than the original  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ooooh you're running into risky territory there. &gt;: I'd avoid copying other people's writing for reasons that copying words can also be plagarism. I mean, in terms of coding a website -- it doesn't matter if you change the image or colours or width or size, if you used someone else's code (words) that's technically thievery and I've hunted down people who've done that to me. It's not a great experience, and always leaves a bitter taste in my mouth.

It's nice for you to offer, but people should probably just read what they have to get the idea of the sections they should cover, and then write their own. I mean, I'm not a legal scholar by any means, but that's pretty easy to do.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh I wasn't copying someone else's original work, it was copied from a website that offers free disclaimers for blogs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh I wasn't copying someone else's original work, it was copied from a website that offers free disclaimers for blogs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh, that's awesome! I'm glad there are services out there for people and that you're paying it forward by letting other people use yours  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 11, 2013)

I wouldn't have a clue on how to write my own ToU... Anastasia, mind if I ask to get that link for my blog pls? :3


----------



## OiiO (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wouldn't have a clue on how to write my own ToU... Anastasia, mind if I ask to get that link for my blog pls? :3


 It can't put a link here, but you can copy it from my blog (link in the siggy). It's the right-most tab above the sliding pictures on the main page  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Or you can compose your own by googling _"*free disclosure policy generator*"_, that's how I made mine. There are thousands of websites providing this service and I collected bits and pieces from the best of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 11, 2013)

Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the google search words are major help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I might have to work on it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My blog is not major or relevant, but   I've invested time and energy in it and it's actually one of the few things I can call my own, so I wouldn't want anybody "stealing" from me, you know what I mean?


----------



## OiiO (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the google search words are major help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I might have to work on it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My blog is not major or relevant, but   I've invested time and energy in it and it's actually one of the few things I can call my own, so I wouldn't want anybody "stealing" from me, you know what I mean?


 You're welcome! I guess I should have started with the google search suggestion to begin with because things got a bit awkward when I suggested you guys copy from my site lol. Sorry for being such a weirdo!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 11, 2013)

Nah you weren't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you were just trying to be helpful ^^


----------



## internetchick (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know I'm guilty of using other people's photos and not crediting them, I can't say I NEVER have because that would be a lie. I just wonder what in the world the employees of these companies are thinking. *I really wish I could remember the nail company that most recently used a bunch of nail bloggers images and edited out the watermarks from their images to use in their ads.* I know a couple of the nail bloggers in question whose work was used without permission. Then there is the case of China Glaze using - albeit it was the artist they hired that stole the work - of another person. (I'm pretty sure there's a thread in the nail section about that.)


 Sinful Colors


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Christa W (Aug 27, 2013)

I know I am late on this one but I think I may know why this gets done.  I used to work as a graphic designer for my boyfriend's friend's small "mom and pop" type printing company.  He hired me because I could do the work but was currently in school and didn't have a degree.  He paid me very little and in some cases gave me incredibly inferior equipment to work with.  When I started in 2007 we had Photoshop 5.0.  Not CS5, but the version from May of 1998.  I can easily picture a company decided on an ad campaign and hiring out either a company like ours or even their own in house team.  They would be set up similar didn't have a budget for original designs, perhaps they didn't want to pay iStock or Shutterstock for the type of images they wanted.  So, the person under pressure and deadline finds a great photo doing a Google search and all they need to do is remove the watermark and tada!  There are some people in power and that make the decisions that put pressure on the lowbie designer and they may make a horrible and stupid choice but I am certain it happens.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know I am late on this one but I think I may know why this gets done.  I used to work as a graphic designer for my boyfriend's friend's small "mom and pop" type printing company.  He hired me because I could do the work but was currently in school and didn't have a degree.  He paid me very little and in some cases gave me incredibly inferior equipment to work with.  When I started in 2007 we had Photoshop 5.0.  Not CS5, but the version from May of 1998.  I can easily picture a company decided on an ad campaign and hiring out either a company like ours or even their own in house team.  They would be set up similar didn't have a budget for original designs, perhaps they didn't want to pay iStock or Shutterstock for the type of images they wanted.  So, the person under pressure and deadline finds a great photo doing a Google search and all they need to do is remove the watermark and tada!  There are some people in power and that make the decisions that put pressure on the lowbie designer and they may make a horrible and stupid choice but I am certain it happens.


 Christa, thanks for your view point. That's really interesting, but as a professional web/graphic designer, that's really disheartening. I mean it's hard to talk now because Adobe put out CS2 for free, but I know how expensive it can be. On the other hand, as someone who's making those graphics, usually for free, it's really frustrating to see companies taking that work and using it to promote their products -- essentially taking work you did without paying you. That's why I have a number of disclaimers up on all the sites I worked on to protect myself. I think more and more designers have realized this necessity and have taken legal protections, so small companies also need to be careful too.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Aug 27, 2013)

I listened in on a similar discussion on our set today. The end result was that Compny A found out that our company "B" ripped a photo from them without permission, our company fired the guy who uploaded the photo and our Compny was sued a huge amount of money from company A. Now our legal department, is very paranoid of any of any crew member posting any photos / videos of any preproduction material as well as any behind the scene photos that include actors up to the web. I also work on and off with a fashion / adult photographer, and she is extremely paranoid of her images being posted to a site without her getting some kind of compensation for it, that's why so many models and H/M/W stylists don't like working with her because we can't post any of our work to any site without her wanting compensation for it, or she puts a huge watermark logo across the image ruining it for us and tells us to use that.


----------



## cherilynn8 (Aug 29, 2013)

People are stealing more than just images from people.. I know several people that have had their created recipes taken and other bloggers put them on their blog and do NOT give credit to the person who worked so hard to make the recipe in the first place.  I have had a couple of mine taken as well.  I know its not the same thing but it shows you that if it is posted on the net people think they can grab them and use them at will.. forget about copywrite infringement.  I am sure if people want to do something about it they could take them to court.. Maybe they will be paid for use of their image.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Aug 29, 2013)

I never thought about recipes being stolen as well... Seems nothing is sacred.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 30, 2013)

Just to add some more thoughts... maybe companies do it to bloggers because bloggers are easier targets (i.e. less likely to sue or have lawyer representation). 

For example, I recently came across this: one blogger made this photo as a feminist statement





http://roseaposey.tumblr.com/post/39795409283/judgments

And a lingerie company stole the concept taking out the negative connotations/feminist message





now since been deleted off their facebook page.

http://abuseofreason.tumblr.com/post/59752468433/wynesthesia-ashleeta-thelingerieaddict-i

I mean, it's clearly intellectual property theft still. If you take a book and replace all the names of characters and call it your own, that's theft. If you take the iron man costume and make it green, that's still theft because the _idea/concept_ behind the item is the same.

She's a high school student so the most anyone did was get upset and bombard the page with messages until they took it down. But if she actually wanted to pursue it and had legal aid, she would actually have a case against them.

It just seems companies steal from bloggers because they know there'll be less (serious) retaliation. And that's a moral shame


----------



## Monika1 (Aug 31, 2013)

The tiny plus is these companies do run the risk of trouble. And more and more trouble as time goes by - individuals expressing their dismay on Twitter and the rest of the Web do become super powerful as a group. Shaming and boycotting these companies and publicising their misdeeds is bad business for them. And they never know when someone's mom, dad, husband, daughter, or the blogger herself, might be a lawyer!



> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just to add some more thoughts... maybe companies do it to bloggers because bloggers are easier targets (i.e. less likely to sue or have lawyer representation).
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 1, 2013)

Speaking of lawsuits for unauthorized use of photos.

So SyFy channel's new Heroes of Cosplay has been using the works of numerous photographers either without their permission or without compensation to promote the show. After being called out on cropping numerous images SyFy did begin to credit the photographers but in many cases still did not obtain permission. As a result a lawsuit has been filed.

http://bgzstudios.com/blog/photography/heroes-of-copyright-infringement-the-photographer-litigation-against-syfy/


----------



## makeupbyomar (Sep 2, 2013)

> Speaking of lawsuits for unauthorized use of photos. So SyFy channel's new Heroes of Cosplay has been using the works of numerous photographers either without their permission or without compensation to promote the show. After being called out on cropping numerous images SyFy did begin to credit the photographers but in many cases still did not obtain permission. As a result a lawsuit has been filed. http://bgzstudios.com/blog/photography/heroes-of-copyright-infringement-the-photographer-litigation-against-syfy/


 Lawsuits like this a easier to file in the film / tv industry, as they have legal departments. Last year when I was working on Mortal Instruments: City of Bones, numerous BG performers were posting photos on various sites, so production gathered the several hundred extras together and had Legal and the various Union reps come in and do the usual breach of contract speech. Their IT department had IP addresses of the uploaded photos and production threatened to sue the individuals responsible if the photos were not removed within 24 hours. However, it's a bit more leg work for small time photographers, as they have limited resources in terms of hiring the big guns to reclaim their work.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 3, 2013)

I want set secrets! Ok... knowing you can't really spill everything but you CAN spill what eyelashes were used! LOL


----------



## makeupbyomar (Sep 5, 2013)

> I want set secrets! Ok... knowing you can't really spill everything but you CAN spill what eyelashes were used! LOL


 Lol, I hear ya... Unfortunately I don't know what lashes Lily wore, I was responsible for the stunt doubles, and the stunt team. Due to the nature of stunts, being dangerous and-all, I couldn't apply falsies to Naomi (Lily's stunt double), even applying sweat to her was a problem. The script called for it, it was part of the character breakdown, and it was the instruction of my Key, but since I was the on-set MUA for Stunts, it was a tough call, (as you never see a stunt doubles face on screen anyway), but for safety's sake, facial sweat on Naomi was a big no-no, and detailed make-up is not crucial, but as long as they have the same look as the main actor/character. However my Key let me apply some facial sweat to Lily though, (for the big fight scene in the Hotel Dumort Ballroom scene). So there's one set secret... safety first. As for trailer gossip...


----------

